# How much can you lift: Squat



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

*THE WEIGHT (kg)*​
40-80 11.72%80-120 1118.97%120-150 1729.31%150-200 1525.86%200-250 1017.24%250-300 11.72%300+ (Mad Man weight) 11.72%I don't squat because I lack being a man.23.45%


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Seems to be a bench, a dead somewhere and no Squats..... Thought I'd start this off!

Throw your answers about, 1-3RM, not how much you can do for 10 reps.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

152.5x3 for me.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

i do 5x5 at 95kg so i imaging someware around 105-110kg if i was only doing 1-3 reps

i mean full ROM to parelell not moving 2 inches. i probably have the lowest squat on the board


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DJay said:


> i do 5x5 at 95kg so i imaging someware around 105-110kg if i was only doing 1-3 reps
> 
> i mean full ROM to parelell not moving 2 inches. i probably have the lowest squat on the board


Lowest squat doesn't matter bro... I just like seeing what other people do. If you compare what your doing to someone elses weight then you don't really make progress in my eyes


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Did 72.5kg Friday for 5 reps probably could do 80kg for at least one so I'll vote later so I don't have to go in the 40 to 80 section lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

200kg raw couple months back .


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I go low too ass 2 grass lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

steve bridgend said:


> Did 72.5kg Friday for 5 reps probably could do 80kg for at least one so I'll vote later so I don't have to go in the 40 to 80 section lol


I'd say 82-85kg for you budd.. maybe more.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

steve bridgend said:


> I go low too ass 2 grass lol


Same


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> 200kg raw couple months back .


Obviously my warm up weight....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Obviously my warm up weight....


Obviously


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

did 180kg last thursday, slowly getting there.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

200kg in just squat briefs, knee wraps n belt @ bw of 69kg

Did this 2 weeks ago.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

can do 10 reps of 125kg so im guessing 135kg for 1-3reps, maybe a bit more, gonna try it this week!!!


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

not always accurate, but a nice way to predict your 1rm is to (weight)x(reps)x0.033= (whatver)+(weight)

sooo 125x10x0.033=41.25+125=166kg


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Raw 202.5kg

equipped 260kg


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

245kg Raw in GBPF comp

200kgx10 best for reps


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

165kg for 5 reps

I guess 180kg for 1 if im Lucky!!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

170kg no belt


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I did 1x150kg 2 weeks ago @86kg, last week 130kg was a major struggle though! Only been squatting for about 8 months and recently started doing lunges after too! My poor little legs don't know whats hit them!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

not enough...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

130kg, but i only front squat as i got fvcked up posture and flexibility i cant get my hands back there. (which is considerably harder  )


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Did 110kg for 4 reps no belt/straps etc. I'm gna say 125kg and 140kg with belt/straps though I've never even tried them!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Craith said:


> not always accurate, but a nice way to predict your 1rm is to (weight)x(reps)x0.033= (whatver)+(weight)
> 
> sooo 125x10x0.033=41.25+125=166kg


**** it i doubt it, where did you get this from?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> **** it i doubt it, where did you get this from?


i worked it out for me based on a 165kg x5 gave me a 220kg squat not very accurate when ive only done a 200kg for 1 .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the 1RM calculators are way off anyway...Like everyones different and different lifts can be harder or easier for different people of different weights etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> **** it i doubt it, where did you get this from?


Wendler uses it. Its not that far off actually. Im my case anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

uhan said:


> i worked it out for me based on a 165kg x5 gave me a 220kg squat not very accurate when ive only done a 200kg for 1 .


Youve worked that out wrong mate.

165 x 5 x .033 = 27.22

27.22+165 = Projected max of 192.

Now assuming your 200 was to the same depth as the 165's, thats only 4% out. hardly a country mile is it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

220kg x 1 equipped


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Youve worked that out wrong mate.
> 
> 165 x 5 x .033 = 27.22
> 
> ...


yeah your right the formula is pretty darn close puzzled as to what i punched in the calculator id make a pretty poor accountant lol


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a woman and I weigh around 57kg. My 1RM is 72.5kg right now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alis88 said:


> I'm a woman and I weigh around 57kg. My 1RM is 72.5kg right now.


thats more than most chavs in my gym do and they only go down 2 inches .


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Wendler uses it. Its not that far off actually. Im my case anyway.


gonna try this but i didnt think my 1rep max wouldnt be next or near 160+kg


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine is ATG too!! The squat is my best lift.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I can do 100kg for 8 reps...last session personal best...think I got loads more in me.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

1 x 202.5kg


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I did the 80kg well easy too (referring to earlier post)


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dezw said:


> 1 x 202.5kg


Wow, impressive. Nice job!

P.S. I agree that "cutting sucks".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

250kg @ mo


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

My best was 200kg x 1 raw, parallel

I don't squat much though, more of a leg press guy (a massive moaning fanny lol)


----------

